# New Thriller - Take No More



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

I'm pleased to have this opportunity to let you know about my new thriller, 'Take No More', published on Kindle. Hoping you will enjoy it -



Call up the excellent KindleBoards Book Profile Take No More to read a sample free, right here, online.

A single act turns James Blake's life upside down. He comes home to find his wife, Julia, shot and bleeding. She dies in his arms.

The police are no help. He's sure they're trying to fit him up for the murder.

He checks Julia's messages and finds just one. It says 'help me'. It comes with a strange, old image of a woman being seduced. It's all he has to go on. That and the fact that someone is trying to kill him.

But he will find Julia's killers, no matter what it takes.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

4/5 star reviews:

'A cracking read........'

'Take No More is an absolutely stunning thriller from a new author, I can't remember the last murder mystery I read that was so good&#8230;&#8230;.'

'Take No More has a well crafted plot with a neat ironic twist at the end.....'

'This is action-packed from page one, and the reader is instantly thrust into murder, suspense, and intrigue.........The writing gives you the feel of actually being in Italy - you can taste and smell it. The plot is action-packed and a real page-turner........ I'd recommend this to anyone who enjoys a great crime thriller! And fans of Harlan Coben and Simon Kernick will love it!'

'This is an outstanding debut novel by Seb Kirby. He captivates the reader from the first page, and remains gripping and compelling throughout. I could not put this book down...'

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

'Take No More' is fast-paced, 69,000 words, about 260 print pages.

Seb


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Seb. Here's to much sucess with Take No More. Cheers!

Mark


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Mark, Thanks for your best wishes!

Enjoyed the Sneak Preview of 'The Father's Child'. 

Oh, and the blog looks great!

Seb


----------



## Thomas Kelly (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good story, I will be putting it on my list... 
Best of Luck to you!!!
Thomas Kelly


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, Thomas

Thanks for your best wishes!

Yes, I''m putting a new slant on a thriller set against the background of the art world. You know, the usual sort of thing is a heist story in which a gang of daring thieves sets out to steal a few million's worth of fine art against all sorts of fancy security measures......... Well, 'Take No More' is nothing like that, I'm pleased to say. It's about the discovery of masterpiece paintings that have been concealed in plain site by the device of painting another picture on top of them. And it's about the jealousy and treachery that goes on when one person gets close to making that kind of discovery. 

To get inside the characters, I've used more than one point of view (pov), writing as the protagonist, James Blake, and also as the two main women characters, Julia and Emelia. Not always the easiest thing to do, for a male writer to write from the woman's point of view. So, I've gone for 1st person pov for James and 3rd person pov for Julia and Emelia.

Seb

Oh, and good luck with your trilogy, Thomas. That looks like a very productive vehicle!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good! I'll have to put this on my ever growing list....


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Patrick

Thanks for those kind words!

Seb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Seb, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Betsy and Anne

Thanks for the welcome!

That's good advice to contribute to the other threads.

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,

I'll be putting up a new sample chapter for Sample Sunday tomorrow.

Here's a sneak preview:

"In the still hot night, a shimmering haze hung over the Arno. Lit by a full moon and the lamplight of the nearby streets, a swarm of mosquitoes buzzed in, hungry for prey. With an alien consciousness they hovered briefly over the floating mass but turned and flew away. No blood to be had here.

The body, already starting to bloat, bobbled a little as it was prodded from underwater by something seeking a different kind of sustenance.

A young couple embraced each other and kissed in the moonlight. The boy looked down towards the water, unsure what he was seeing.

He told her to look where his eyes had taken him, pointing with an outstretched finger. Her expression changed. She had to agree it was a human body, floating in the Arno. Their romantic moment was forever blemished.

When the police were called they summoned a small boat. In full view of a growing crowd of spectators they removed the body, covered it with a tarpaulin and sped off. "

Hope you enjoy Sample Sunday!

Seb


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Hi, Thomas
> 
> Thanks for your best wishes!
> 
> Yes, I''m putting a new slant on a thriller set against the background of the art world. You know, the usual sort of thing is a heist story in which a gang of daring thieves sets out to steal a few million's worth of fine art against all sorts of fancy security measures......... Well, 'Take No More' is nothing like that, I'm pleased to say. It's about the discovery of masterpiece paintings that have been concealed in plain site by the device of painting another picture on top of them.


Is that pentimento? Your book sounds akin to the non-fiction "The Lost Painting," by Jonathan Harr. A factual mystery.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Jon,

Thanks for the comment. The Harr book looks very interesting and I am looking forward to checking it out once I can take a break from writing. What's at stake in the paintings in 'Take No More' goes beyond pentimento and involves a wholesale deliberate overpainting as a strategy for concealing a masterpiece that would otherwise have been destroyed. As such, it's almost certainly an invention of mine, though it's possible it might have happened. I use this as a backdrop for a modern day murder mystery. Harr's very detailed account looks as if it's about the process of how an unattributed work is identified as being by a master like Carrevagio, told in a fictionalised way with reference back to the artist's life.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Your book sounds interesting. Yeah, Harr's book is straight-ahead narrative nonfiction, with alternativing chapters telling the artist's story, back in the 1600s or so, and does involve revealing and cleaning up an old painting to determine if it is Caravaggio, however you spell it. Not deliberate overpainting to cover up a heist or to hide an endangered work.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Jon

Thanks. 

It's an interesting area, what a writer can introduce into such factual material. 

What about your book? Tell us something about it.

(Sorry about the typo on Caravaggio!)

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Your book looks great, Seb! It's on my TBR list. Looking forward to it!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey, Seb... loved the read. You really have something there! When's the sequel coming out?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

cool, Seb. thanks for that link


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Libby / Thea

Thanks for that! 

Seb


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, Seb.  You too are on my TBR list.  Love the cover.  


Linda


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

This one is on my list too, looks really interesting.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Linda

The cover picture relates to the story. But, thinking about that, maybe that's not too much of a surprise!

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Sibel

Thanks for that! I really admire your book covers!

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Here's some writing from the novel and a couple of reviews:

"In the still hot night, a shimmering haze hung over the Arno. Lit by a full moon and the lamplight of the nearby streets, a swarm of mosquitoes buzzed in, hungry for prey. With an alien consciousness they hovered briefly over the floating mass but turned and flew away. No blood to be had here.

The body, already starting to bloat, bobbled a little as it was prodded from underwater by something seeking a different kind of sustenance.

A young couple embraced each other and kissed in the moonlight. The boy looked down towards the water, unsure what he was seeing.

He told her to look where his eyes had taken him, pointing with an outstretched finger. 

Her expression changed. She had to agree it was a human body, floating in the Arno. 

Their romantic moment was forever blemished.

When the police were called they summoned a small boat. In full view of a growing crowd of spectators they removed the body, covered it with a tarpaulin and sped off."

Sample reviews:

4.0 out of 5 stars Take no More, January 28, 2011

By Neville Krasner (RANDOLPH, NJ, US) 

This review is from: Take No More (A murder mystery thriller) (Kindle Edition)

"Take no More" has a well crafted plot with a neat ironic twist at the end. Kirby has an intimate knowledge of Florence, Venice, Milan and all things Italian. The story takes us to famous galleries and museums and winds its way through back streets and canals. The flow of language improves as the plot unfolds. There is good pacing and the characters are believable. An excellent debut novel.

5.0 out of 5 stars 

If You Like Daniel Silva, you'll love TAKE NO MORE, February 27, 2011

By Libby Fischer Hellmann (Chicago) 

This review is from: Take No More (A murder mystery thriller) (Kindle Edition)

TAKE NO MORE is my favorite kind of thriller: an ordinary person is thrust into extraordinary circumstances and must develop the skills to overcome them. In this case, a husband tries to investigate his wife's unexplained death, and in doing so, finds himself thrust into the world of art restoration, priceless works of art, and a powerful Italian family with all sorts of secrets. Most of it is set in the city of Florence, and the author has clearly done his homework -- reading the novel is like taking a trip to Italy. Bottom line: If you like Daniel Silva, you'll love TAKE NO MORE.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Just to note that Kindle Germany has opened.

Wondering how indie authors make the most of that?

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

I've been reworking my amazon product description.  This is now:

What is the 450 year old secret at the heart of 'Take No More'?

That's what James Blake has to discover to find the truth about what happened to his wife, Julia.

The back cover reads like this:

My name is James Blake.

A single act turns my life upside down. I come home to find my wife, Julia, shot and bleeding. She dies in my arms. 

The police are no help. I'm sure they're trying to fit me up for the murder.

I check Julia's messages and find just one. It says 'help me'. It comes with a strange, old image of a woman being seduced. It's all I have to go on. That and the fact that someone is trying to kill me. 

But I will find Julia's killers, no matter what it takes.

'Take No More' is fast-paced, 69,000 words, about 260 print pages.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

SEb:

I too am wondering if I'll ever see a sale in Germany. I'm not even sure i want a sale in Germany. I can't see me being able to make enough royalties to ever receive a cheque. grin.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's my new description for 'Take No More':



A single act turns James Blake's life upside down. He comes home to find his wife, Julia, shot and bleeding. She dies in his arms.

The police are no help. He's sure they're trying to fit him up for the murder.

He checks Julia's messages and finds just one. It says 'help me'. It comes with a strange, old image of a woman being seduced. It's all he has to go on. That and the fact that someone is trying to kill him.

But he will find Julia's killers, no matter what it takes.

That's the back cover to the murder mystery thriller,Take No More, out now on Kindle at $2.99.

5 star reviews:

'A cracking read........'

'Take No More is my favorite kind of thriller.....'

'Take No More has a well crafted plot with a neat ironic twist at the end.....'

'Seb Kirby's Take No More is an excellent read.......'

'This is action-packed from page one, and the reader is instantly thrust into murder, suspense, and intrigue.........The writing gives you the feel of actually being in Italy - you can taste and smell it. The plot is action-packed and a real page-turner........ I'd recommend this to anyone who enjoys a great crime thriller! And fans of Harlan Coben and Simon Kernick will love it!'

'This is an outstanding debut novel by Seb Kirby. He captivates the reader from the first page, and remains gripping and compelling throughout. I could not put this book down...'

I hope you will give it a try.

Take No More. Out now on Kindle at $2.99.

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Just to say that the cover to 'Take No More' has had a re-design.



Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Here is some more detail on recent reviews for Take No More:

'Wow! This is action-packed from page one, and the reader is instantly thrust into murder, suspense, and intrigue. James is just a normal guy who thinks he has a normal life. Until the murder of his wife. He's forced on a journey from the UK to Italy to find her killers, and finds himself in the midst of a powerful Italian family, the hunt for precious works of art, and danger at every turn. The writing gives you the feel of actually being in Italy - you can taste and smell it. The plot is action-packed and a real page-turner. I'd recommend this to anyone who enjoys a great crime thriller! And fans of Harlan Coben and Simon Kernick will love it!'



'This is an outstanding debut novel by Seb Kirby. He captivates the reader from the first page, and remains gripping and compelling throughout.I could not put this book down. Listed under Murder,Mystery and Thriller but so much more than that. The geography of London and Florence was handled very well to add richness to the novel, alongside the Authors' obvious love and knowledge of the art world .In addition to this,the reader is taken into the Italian underworld weaving a web of corruption,deceit,secrets and murder around the whole plot. If you enjoy a really good Thriller,in the style of Sidney Sheldon with extras, and are prepared to be kept on the edge of your seat throughout, this book is a definite must! I am eagerly awaiting the next novel.'

Take No More. Out now on Kindle at $2.99.

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Just to say that the price of  the Top Kindle thriller 'Take No More' has now been reduced to 99c until the end of June.  

So, if you want a top Kindle thriller at a bargain price, now's the time!

-------------------------------------------------------

'Take No More is an absolutely stunning thriller from a new author, I can't remember the last murder mystery I read that was so good…….'

-------------------------------------------------------

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Yo, Seb, did you decide against having the title in red?


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Andre

Thanks. I've been looking at that. Doesn't look bad if the red is a blood red colour. I might try that when I next upload a redesign.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi



Last 10 days with thriller Take No More at the special price of 99c / 86p.

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Last 10 days with thriller Take No More at the special price of 99c / 86p.


Seb, will you publishing your analysis here as well? Many people here interested in these price experiments, even if only, like me, to have a choice already made confirmed by further experiments.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Andre / All

Yes, I've posted the analysis of how 'Take No More' fared at 99c during June here: http://tinyurl.com/429w3uy

Thanks to everyone who bought the book and to all those writer friends and others who helped to get it out there!

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Yes, I've posted the analysis of how 'Take No More' fared at 99c during June here: http://tinyurl.com/429w3uy


Good on you, Seb. A very interesting article, especially about the different approacheds to price by American and British readers.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Andre

Thanks.

It was an interesting 'experiment'.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

I've just been adding a Reviews section to the amazon description for Take No More.

Here it is:

'Take No More by Seb Kirby is a wonderful book by a promising author. From the first pages Take No More held me enthralled and it delivered on every promise it made. It is a rich story set in a complex tapestry of characters and settings.' - Tracy Riva, amazon.com

'Wow! This is action-packed from page one, and the reader is instantly thurst into murder, suspense, and intrigue&#8230;&#8230; I'd recommend this to anyone who enjoys a great crime thriller! And fans of Harlan Coben and Simon Kernick will love it!' - Author Sibel Hodge, amazon.com

'This is an outstanding debut novel by Seb Kirby. He captivates the reader from the first page, and remains gripping and compelling throughout. I could not put this book down.' - Sue P, amazon.com

If You Like Harlan Coben, you'll love TAKE NO MORE &#8230;..my favorite kind of thriller&#8230;' - Author Libby Fischer Hellman, amazon.co.uk

'The comparisons with Harlan Coben are well merited because this is a gripping thriller in the same vein. It begins with the aftermath of a violent act and doesn't let up until the end. As an author who always aims for momentum and suspense myself, I take my hat off to Kirby. - Author John Harding, amazon.co.uk

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Just to thank everyone for their interest and support for 'Take No More'. And to thank all those readers who've bought it.

This might not be earth shattering in terms of the really big selling authors, but 'Take No More' has now notched up 1,000 sales since its release in December!

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations, Seb, that's fantastic. I called by your blog today to read your very good posting on the amount of time spent on promotion. You should add it's URL here. Those who are interested in your sales 'experiments' will surely be interested in this too.

Regards - Linda


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Linda

Thanks. That's very kind.

And thanks for calling by at my blog.

That article on promotion is here:

http://noveltakenomore.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-much-time-do-you-spend-on-promotion.html

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Just received - this 5-star review of Take No More from top amazon Vine Reviewer, Glenda A Bixler....

'Here are some excerpts:

This murder mystery turned into much more--a daring kidnapping, a
husband's search, and a step into the world of art, and, specifically,
lost art and the efforts used to try to find those treasures...I was
hooked from the very beginning to a quite satisfactory ending!.&#8230;&#8230;.

'I found the mixture presented in Take No More an enthralling story
that was compelling and dramatic in telling and a thrilling ride while
solving the case. I loved the surprise ending, the inclusion of a more
modern evil, the illegal dumping of waste, along with the search for
lost classic art...and the romantic tale of James Blake, who loved his
wife very much...

'Highly recommended!'

You can read the whole review here: http://tinyurl.com/3cb5c3l

'Take No More - the Murder Mystery Thriller' - 69,000 words (about 260 print pages), 14 5-star reviews. Bargain price.

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

That's neat. I'd seen Amazon Vine mentioned, but didn't know what it was. Perhaps I should send a member a bottle of wine... [wine, vine?? Never mind. It wasn't worth the keying in LOL]


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Linda

LOL! Yes, I think they are an elite amazon reviewing team. This guys seem to have thought of everything!

Good luck with your writing and promotion.

Now, just to mention that I've published on my blog:

How To Price Your Book - 99c or $2.99? August Update

http://noveltakenomore.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-to-price-your-book-99c-or-299.html

It gives details of how 'Take No More' fared in August and I've also expand the series by adding a newsy element, drawing together details of notable indie book activity during the month.

Hope you'll want to check it out.

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

'Take No More' has been picking up some more 5-star reviews lately. Here's one of them:

'This is a wonderful novel from a new author and I hope it will be the first of many. The plot moves fast and often surprisingly. There is much to admire about Seb Kirby's knowledge of the art world and there's plotting and deceit in the criminal underworld to contend with too. Seb is a master at writing emotion without overdoing it. He can make you feel the full jolt under the heart from bereavement, the lack of purpose felt by those who experience it, but he is never soppy about it. He can also express utter joy in a way many authors would love to be able to do. 

I really enjoyed this book. It's a very satisfying read from an intelligent and talented author. More, please.'

Best wishes



Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Just to say that tomorrow is a kind of anniversary. It's exactly one year since I self-published 'Take No More' on amazon.

It's been a great year and a thrilling ride. I've 'met' some wonderful, helpful people. And, hopefully, helped some myself.

Thinking of how to celebrate. (Well, for starters, I've finally taken up Andre's suggestion and changed the cover a little.....)

Guess the most important thing  is to thank everyone whose taken an interest in the book, in me as a writer, and, perhaps most of all, those who've bought it.

Am I heading for one of those tearful 'acceptances'...... Maybe not.....

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

You're looking good, Seb. Congratulations on your anniversary, and all your super reviews.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Just to wish everyone here at Kindleboards a Merry Christmas and Best Wishes for a successful and prosperous New Year!

Best wishes



Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Just to say that my 5-star thriller 'Take No More' is available as a FREE download for one day only, today (Thursday 29th December). 

So, if you would like to download a free copy, just click the cover picture in my signature!

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

5-star thriller 'Take No More' is FREE again today for one day only! 

Don't miss out on your free download.

Click on the book cover in the signature line below.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Yep, it's come round again.......


5-star thriller 'Take No More' is FREE today for one day only! 

Click the icon in the signature line for your *free* copy.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Can you unravel the dark secret of Take No More - the Murder Mystery Thriller?

Available *free* via amazon Prime or as a bargain buy, both via the icon below.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

'Take No More' available again at bargain price if you wish to check it out.

And it's available to borrow *free* via Prime if you're a member.

Just click the image in the signature line for the link.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Some good recent reviews of Take No More (The murder mystery thriller)



Here's a selection:

'Seb Kirby, brought London and Florence to life for me. I was capitivated from the first 2 pages, i kept wanting to read more and more and more - in fact i read this in 2 sittings in one day. Several twists, i thought i had it sussed at one point, only to be let down - which was great. I look forward to reading more of his books.'

'Five stars well-deserved, a page-turner and enthralling thriller that sucks you in from page one. I became concerned for those in danger and completely floored by twists in the plot. What had happened to Sarah? What was her involvement? Why would someone want to hurt her? Right up until the very end you're rooting for the good guys and the last twist of all brings every part of the mystery together. Like I said in the title of my review - thoroughly thrilling!'

'This book was actually really good. I have never heard of the author but the brief synopsis grabbed me when I came across this title. A nice art industry mystery without focusing much on actual industry. Set between London and Italy, this is about a man who finds his wife murdered and goes on the quest to find out why and by whom. The first obstacle is the fact that the police inspector seems to think he is the most likely culprit. Enlisting the help of his brother, he leaves for Florence to find anything that can lead him to find the reason someone would have wanted to kill his wife. He gets wrapped up with a very large "crime" family and the world of art restoration (his wife's occupation).
The book has great suspense and mystery along with gritty action. I didn't come across any language that would offend even the mildest reader. This book also ends on a pretty positive point once all is said and done. A great read!'

'Take No More is a well crafted thriller by Seb Kirby. You feel you are right there trying to make sense of the situation with Jim Blake, the main character. He's shocked by the murder of his wife yet having to deal with being suspected of being the perpetrator. The intricacies of the plot twists, the vibrancy of setting and the intriguing characters keep you going all the way to the last word. It's a compelling, clever tale and not to be missed. I enjoyed it it immensely.'

'This is a wonderful novel from a new author and I hope it will be the first of many. The plot moves fast and often surprisingly. There is much to admire about Seb Kirby's knowledge of the art world and there's plotting and deceit in the criminal underworld to contend with too. Seb is a master at writing emotion without overdoing it. He can make you feel the full jolt under the heart from bereavement, the lack of purpose felt by those who experience it, but he is never soppy about it. He can also express utter joy in a way many authors would love to be able to do. I really enjoyed this book. It's a very satisfying read from an intelligent and talented author. More, please.'

'Having a brief conversation with the lovely Ignite about the book, I agreed with her on the fact that this book would make an amazing movie. So that's how I'll review it. This book has all the ingredients that you would expect in a fast-paced Thriller, with suspense, action, and a plot that skilfully brings together people who wouldn't have had anything to do with each other otherwise, through some really interesting twists. You want those things in a good movie. Here, you have them in a book. As a reader, I got sucked in right from the beginning. It was a pleasure to read, and was for me one of those books that were hard to put down. A fantastic read, highly recommended!'

So, why not check it out. The link above or the link from the signature line is good for a purchase or a *free* loan if you're a member of amazon Prime.

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Here's another 5-star review of Take No More – The murder mystery thriller]], this time by author Sibel Hodge:

'Wow! This is action-packed from page one, and the reader is instantly thrust into murder, suspense, and intrigue. James is just a normal guy who thinks he has a normal life. Until the murder of his wife. He's forced on a journey from the UK to Italy to find her killers, and finds himself in the midst of a powerful Italian family, the hunt for precious works of art, and danger at every turn. The writing gives you the feel of actually being in Italy - you can taste and smell it. The plot is action-packed and a real page-turner. I'd recommend this to anyone who enjoys a great crime thriller! And fans of Harlan Coben and Simon Kernick will love it!'

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi



Here's the new description of Take No More (The murder mystery thriller):

*Take No More *plays out in London and in Florence and is a thriller set against corruption in the art world.

Julia Blake is a conservator, working with classic art. Her expertise includes imaging beneath the surface of paintings to discover what lies beneath. She is sure that a number of those valuable paintings described as 'missing, believed lost or destroyed' have in fact been overpainted as a means of hiding them when the moral edicts of the past deemed them unsuitable. She has tracked down a collection of pictures in Florence that looks promising and has gone there to try to discover a hidden masterpiece and make her reputation.

'Take No More' begins when James Blake, Julia's husband, returns to their home in London to find that she has been shot and killed. What had brought her back to London unannounced? Why has someone killed her?

Blake determines to find her killers. He has little to go on - just her last message to him sent from her mobile phone: 'help me' with an attachment showing Michelangelo's painting 'Leda and the Swan'. There is no help from the police as he is impeded by the unsympathetic Inspector Hendricks who suspects him of the murder.

*From the reviews of Take No More*:

***** 'It was a few pages before I realized what I was reading: a sort of modern noir. I walked in the hero's shoes, was privy to his thoughts and intruded on his emotions as he was drawn into the mystery of his wife's death. Kirby's spare yet rich prose, his perfect word choices, made this a work that appeared to be effortlessly constructed. That seamlessness is the hallmark of a gifted writer. Definitely recommended.' (International bestseller Rebecca Forster)

***** 'From the first pages 'Take No More' held me enthralled and it delivered on every promise it made. It is a rich story set in a complex tapestry of characters and settings.'

***** 'This is an outstanding debut novel by Seb Kirby. He captivates the reader from the first page, and remains gripping and compelling throughout. I could not put this book down.'

***** 'If You Like Harlan Coben, you'll love 'Take No More' .....my favorite kind of thriller...' (International bestseller Libby Fischer Hellmann)

***** 'The comparisons with Harlan Coben are well merited because this is a gripping thriller in the same vein. It begins with the aftermath of a violent act and doesn't let up until the end. As an author who always aims for momentum and suspense myself, I take my hat off to Kirby.' (International bestseller John Harding)

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi



Just to post an excerpt from this new review of Take No More (The murder mystery thriller):

*An Artistic Voyage in Crime*

Take No More was a great story, with some unexpected twists, quite different from the usual murder mystery I was expecting. I loved the London setting which quickly led the main character towards a trail in Florence - with the hint of a rare masterpiece at the heart of the mystery along with the involvement of an organised crime family, this very quickly had me hooked. So much so, I couldn't wait to pick it up again....... I really enjoyed this story throughout and thought it thrilling and original.'

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Just to add that I really like the Kindleboards page on Take No More (The murder mystery thriller).

Check it out here:

http://tinyurl.com/6xw2wtb

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Just to say that if you're an amazon Prime member, it's a good time to get TAKE NO MORE for *FREE*. Just follow the link from the book page.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Here's an excerpt from a new review of TAKE NO MORE, just received:

'Work of Art

Take No More is a master plot. It has the best twist and plot shock I've come across in a long while!

Set in Florence, Venice and London, not only is it an artful murder mystery but a lot of the subject matter concerning the old classic's and their history; is based on fact....'.

You can read the complete review here:

http://tinyurl.com/8dqfou5 US

http://tinyurl.com/8rwall2 UK

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Sorry I've been missing in action of late. I've been absorbed in putting the finishing touches to TNM2, the sequel to TAKE NO MORE.

Meanwhile, the first book in the series has been receiving some interesting reviews.

So, the idea of the next posts over the next few days is to make some links to those reviews.

Here's an extract from one of the recent reviews of TAKE NO MORE:

http://tinyurl.com/cg7pzuh

★★★★★★' Gripping Page Turner

This was a well written and plotted book I enjoyed reading.

James Blake is a radio producer in London who's left behind the violent life of his upbringing. He comes home to find his wife, Julia, a painting restorer who had been working in Florence, shot in the back of the head. She dies in his arms moments later. The police want to accuse him of the crime. An email with an attached photo from Julia shortly before her death lets James know a criminal element from Florence might've been responsible for her murder.

James sets out to find her killer in Florence, but all is not so simple.

Just when James might get close to finding what happen to Julia, the situation changes setting him back. Florence is run by a corrupt mob like family making it difficult for James to find people he can trust.

The writing in this story is brisk making the story move along without slowing down. Mr. Kirby doesn't pause to go into long laborious descriptions of scenes or people giving just enough for the reader to visualize what's needed.......'

Best wishes

Seb


----------

